# SXU - Southern Cross Uranium



## lbaz9 (15 May 2006)

Just interested if people are going to try and get on this new uranium offering.  Prospectus comes out this wednesday (17.05.06) and shares will be offered for 50c, with priority going to Cazaly (CAZ) shareholders.  The last one listed was U3O8 which had a huge premium when it was admitted to the ASX.


----------

